# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  καζανακι κ νερο

## xifis

Γεια χαρα παιδια.εχω ενα θεμα με τη λεκανη της τουαλετας ( δε θελω γελια  :Lol:  )
συγκεκριμενα,οταν πατιεται το καζανακι,ενω εχει πιεση το νερο,η λεκανη ξεπλενεται η μιση,κ το νερο δε κανει τη κλασικη δινη γυρω γυρω να ξεπλυνει καλα.πιο συγκεκριμενα,τρεχει το νερο στο πισω μισο,οπως βγαινει απτην τρυπα.

η λεκανη μπηκε καινουρια μετα απο γκρεμισματα κ μαστοριες στο μπανιο,ενω το καζανακι ειναι το ιδιο (βαρελακι) κ στην προηγουμενη ξεπλενε καλα.

τι μπορει να φταιει?το μονο που αλλαξε ειναι η παροχη του καζανιου ως τη λεκανη που ειναι πλεον ενας σωληνας Φ32 (αντι του μολυβοσωληνα στον τοιχο) ο οποιος κανει ενα μικρο ζικζακ για να ερθει ισα στη λεκανη.

πιεση δε μπορω να πω οτι δεν εχει,εχω δει κ χειροτερα.μου κανει εντυπωση οτι το μπρος μισο μπορει να μεινει εντελως στεγνο οσα καζανακια να πατησεις.

καποια ιδεα?

----------


## agis68

Βασικά δεν έχω και πολύ μεγάλη εκτίμηση για τα υδραυλικά και όποτε καταπιανομαι το βλέπω σαν αγγαρεία (μου 'χει απο το στρατό φαίνεται). ϊσως ο νέος σωλήνας δεν αφήνει να εκτονωθεί σωστά η πίεση. Εκτός αν πήγε τιποτα τσιμεντάκι ή κατι αλλο και βούλωσε τη παροχή σε εκείναι τα σημεία που ετρεχε πριν. Θα ελεγα να ρίξεις λίγο χρώμα υδατοδιαλυτο ή μελάνι ή χρώμα ζαχαροπλαστικής (φθηνα είναι) να δεις αν βγαίνει εστω και ενα ελάχιστο απο εκεινα τα "φραγμένα" σημεία. Αν βγαίνει έστω και ελάχιστο ίσως εχουν βουλώσει και απλά θέλουν καθάρισμα. Πως θα γίνει αυτό δεν γνωρίζω καθώς όπως είπα δεν πολυγνωρίζω περισσότερα απο το να αλλάζω λάστιχακια και να ξεβουλώνω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εάν ο προηγούμενος (μολυβοσωλήνας ) που είχε , ήταν ίδιας διαμέτρου με την Φ32 παροχή που έχεις βάλει τώρα ... τότε 100% η καινούρια λεκάνη που πήρες έχει τρύπες (ψεκασμού)  περιμετρικά μεγαλύτερες από του παλιού .. οπότε η ορμή από το ίδιο το (παλιό καζανάκι) δεν επαρκεί για να καλύψει και τις υπόλοιπες οπές . με αποτέλεσμα να καλύπτει μόνο την μισή επιφάνεια.

Εφόσον έγινε το "κακό" και αγοράστηκε ήδη καινούρια λεκάνη .. θα πρέπει να αλλαχτεί και το καζανάκι με την ανάλογη Φ ? διάμετρο κατάλληλη για να καλύψει με την απαραίτητη πίεση

----------


## vasilimertzani

ξυλωσε το να δεις μηπως εχει βουλωσει..

----------


## makocer

ο Πετρος πιο πανω νομιζω δινει την σωστη απαντηση
δεν ειμαι ειδικος στα υδραυλικα αλλα απο τα λιγα που ξερω ειναι οτι υπαρχουν διαφορετικοι τυποι 'σετ' λεκανης-καζανακι
δλδ δεν μπορεις ν αλλαξεις ετσι απλα την λεκανη με μια που σ αρεσει χωρις να υπολογιζεις και το καζανακι...
υπαρχουν χαμηλης / υψηλης πιεσεως κλπ κλπ
καλυτερα πηγαινε εκει που πηρες την λεκανη και πες το προβλημα γιατι μαλλον θα χρειαστεις και νεο καζανακι..

----------


## xifis

καταρχην ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας σε αυτο το "ανθρωπινο" θεμα..  :Biggrin:  μανουρα τα υδραυλικα οντως..

λοιπον,η προηγουμενη λεκανη,σε συνδυασμο με το μολυβοσωληνα,ειχε τρυπες γυρω γυρω κ το νερο ετρεχε ομοιομορφα απο ολες.

πριν απο αυτην υπηρχε κ η πρωταρχικη,που ηταν η κλασικη απλη χωρις το σιντριβανακι γυρω γυρω,που κανει απλα δινη το νερο κ ξεπλενει.
η τωρινη λεκανη ειναι απλη κ αυτη κ το νερο τρεχει απο το πισω μερος χωρις ομως να κανει το γυρο κ να ξεπλυνει...

το μπανιο ηταν αμαρτωλο κ ξηλωθηκε αρκετες φορες :P

ο τελευταιος μαστορας βαζοντας τη λεκανη,επειδη της αλλαξε θεση λιγο,κατηργησε τον χωνευτο στον τοιχο μολυβοσωληνα,κ εβαλε τον πλαστικο εξωτερικα,κανοντας του ενα S ας πουμε,κατω απτην ουρα του καζανιου αφου δεν ερχοταν ακριβως καθετα πανω απτη λεκανη.οποτε ισως αυτο γονατιζει λιγο πιεση;
ενα το κρατουμενο.

και δευτερο αυτο που με ψυλιαζει πιο πολυ ειναι οτι οταν την εβαζε,επειδη η τσιμουχα του νερου της λεκανης δε του εκανε,ηταν μικρη δε ξερω,τη μπλαστρωσε με σιλικονες του χαμου μαζι με το σωληνα ολα ενα σωμα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η λεκάνη μήπως είναι τουρκίας;
Η διάμετρος του σωλήνα είναι ίδια με της εξαγωγής; όταν λες ζιγκ-ζαγκ δεν πιστεύω να εννοείς γωνιές 90 μοιρών.
και φυσικά δες για βούλωμα.

----------


## xifis

μια kerafina ειναι,οταν λες τουρκικη τι εννοεις?την πατητη του στρατου?τα ζικ ζακ ειναι γωνιες 120'.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μιλάω για κανονικές, έχουν μια τρύπα  όπως αυτή του μπιντέ(υπερχείλισης) κάτω από την μπαταρία και έχουν ένα θέμα.

χχχχχ.jpeg

----------


## Markon

[QUOTE=Αποστόλης1;543737]Μιλάω για κανονικές, έχουν μια τρύπα όπως αυτή του μπιντέ(υπερχείλισης) κάτω από την μπαταρία και έχουν ένα θέμα.

χχχχχ.jpeg

Απο ότι έχω δει σε τουρκικά ξενοδοχεια, δεν ειναι τρύπα υπερχειλισης. Ειναι τρύπα παροχής. Μπορείς να κανείς μπιντε στη λεκάνη! Δυο σε ένα. Τρομερή πατέντα! 
$(KGrHqN,!hkFCdRsDI5VBQ7VWhZJHw~~_1.jpg
 :Tongue2:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Μιλάω για κανονικές, έχουν μια τρύπα  όπως αυτή του* μπιντέ(υπερχείλισης)* κάτω από την μπαταρία και έχουν ένα θέμα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36351


Φίλε στον μπιντέ αναφέρεται, γι'αυτό τα κόλλησα.

Αυτοί *τον* προσέχουνε. :Tongue2:

----------


## xifis

οχι δεν εχω τετοια..φοβερη πατεντα παντως.

----------


## pavloslel

Πράγματι φοβερή πατέντα..

----------

